# Trailer-sailing by myself - is this realistic?



## InlandGirl

I'm in the midwest, and have access to a large lake (10,000 acres) about 10 miles from home. I'm a pretty new sailor -- I've had some lessons in Boston, at Community Boating, and a couple of vacations' worth of dinghy sailing on inland lakes. I'm thinking about buying a (very) small boat, just for day sailing. It would be easy enough to get a local mooring, but I would also want to trailer up to northern Michigan every summer, again, mostly for inland sailing, but possibly also on Grand Traverse Bay.

My question is about single-handed trailering: apologies if this is a really dumb question, but until now I have always had people around to help get the boat of the day rigged and launched, and trailers have just not come into it. Is it realistic to think I can trailer, rig, and launch, say, a 15-18 footer from a ramp on my own? I am a reasonably fit woman in my mid 30s, but I would not call myself an athlete. I might be able to call on friends to help occasionally, but there is no permanently dedicated tote-and-carry crew/s.o. that I can depend on. 

Any advice welcome!


----------



## sailingdog

InlandGirl-

You shouldn't have a problem with that... I've done much the same with a 28' Trimaran. A 15-18' trailer sailor should be a breeze for you... given your description of yourself.


----------



## Tartan34C

You won’t have any problems especially if you get a boat that has a tabernacle. That makes it very easy to step the mast yourself.
All the best,
Robert Gainer


----------



## poltergeist

I agree with the others that you should be able to handle this by yourself, and think it's great that you want to take it on.

For point of comparison, I'm a 60-year-old man and not what you would call "strapping." I launch, sail and retrieve my 19-foot 850 pound Flying Scot by myself. Getting the boat back on the trailer if there's a cross wind can be something of a wrestling match, but you'll be surprised at how often someone at the ramp will be willing to help out if asked ... or even volunteer. A simple "Hey, would you mind pulling the stern line so I can get lined up on the trailer?" and the offer of a beer afterward has led me to meet some nice people. 

Also agree that rigging the boat solo may be a bigger issue than launching. Just be sure the type of boat you're looking at has a deck hinge for stepping the mast or some other system for doing that by yourself. Most small boats will ... but be sure. 

Have fun!

Kurt


----------



## TSOJOURNER

*You can do it!*

You can definitely do it.

However you should put some thought into getting the right boat, the right trailer, and developing a routine at the dock. I learned to launch a J/24 mostly by myself, but ultimately it was too much work. You don't want a fixed keel or keel stepped mast. I have a 14' hobie cat which is an order of magnitude easier to rig and launch. The J/24 took me about 4 hours to rig and launch, the Hobie takes about 15 minutes.

Actually, I'd suggest a cat as one possibility for you. You can go fast, and they don't weigh much - so you can pull it completely up on the beach yourself if needed. You're more likely to get wet however. I paid $1000 for a used Hobie with trailer and sails.


----------



## sailingdog

I'd recommend something more like a Compac Legacy, which is 16'6" LOA, and has a small cabin, so you can overnight in it in a pinch. It's about 1000 lbs and has a draft of about 16" with the board up, 3' 6" with the board down. Here is a link to the brochure about the boat. LINK and one to the website. LINK

The boat is designed to be quickly and easily rigged. And the boat has most of the features you'd find on a larger sailboat, so that when you move up in size, you're not going from a cat-rigged or lateen-rigged boat to a sloop, as the Legacy is sloop rigged.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

It sounds like too much for you! Tell me what boat ramp, and I'll meet you there ;-)


----------



## sailingdog

USCGRET1990 said:


> It sounds like too much for you! Tell me what boat ramp, and I'll meet you there ;-)


At his age, he probably needs your help more than you need his...


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Yes but, serious supervision will be required!


----------



## sailingdog

USCGRET1990 said:


> Yes but, serious supervision will be required!


LOL... you just want to be out sailing with a PYT...


----------



## TSOJOURNER

In that my wife despises sailing, it WOULD be a breath of fresh air...


----------



## InlandGirl

Thanks for the encouragement and advice! It's good to know that I am not starting out with impossible ambitions, and that when I do start shopping around, ease of rigging is going to be key. I'll be vacationing soon with people who have a little trailersailer, and I will definitely pay close attention to the process of getting it in and out of the water. 

I'll have to look seriously at the Compac. It looks a little, um, chunky (How's that for a technical term?) at least compared with the boats that show up in my dreams -- but it sounds like they had someone like me in mind when they designed it. As for the Hobie Cat, I agree it has advantages, but I think I'm more of a monohull person at the moment - I don't really like sitting on a trampoline, and alas, I don't have any beach to beach it on...and speed is not really an issue, at least not yet!

USCGRET - tnx for the offer: I'll know who to call when I'm at the ramp, having trouble stepping the mast, with a dozen large and surly powerboaters in line behind me.


----------



## sailingdog

InlandGirl-

I know a quite a few owners of the Compac series of boats that thought they were chunky to begin with... however, they do have other qualities that make up for their somewhat less than perfect lines...  Hobie cats, while fun boats, aren't really suitable to what you want to do IMHO, and really aren't suitable to GTB summer cruises.

BTW, I too spent a good part of my time when I was younger at Community Boating, on their Cape Cod Mercury fleet.  Are you originally from the Bay State or did you learn at CBI while attending school here?


----------



## InlandGirl

Good guess! Yes, I went to school out there. I was pretty poor: it's an expensive place to live, especially on a student budget. The one summer I had a little left over after paying rent I blew it on a CBI membership: best money I ever spent. The Mercuries are so beginner-friendly: I didn't realize this until I sailed some other small boats later on. And the people I learned from were just great -- there was an MIT prof (of astronomy, maybe? I can't remember) who was there all the time, and he was one of the best teachers I've ever met. CBI is a real treasure.

Yeah, that's a little gushy, but it's true.


----------



## sailingdog

One of my favorite memories from sailing at CBI is the time that my twin and I got a Mercury stuck under the Longfellow Bridge.  Not recommended.


----------



## camaraderie

Inland Girl...I think you need a real man to help you with that...


----------



## sailingdog

Cam, is that your high school senior portrait... 


camaraderie said:


> Inland Girl...I think you need a real man to help you with that...


----------



## TSOJOURNER

I bet there are some trailer sailers out there with unstayed masts, that would be real easy to set up for launch...


----------



## sailingdog

USCGRET1990 said:


> I bet there are some trailer sailers out there with unstayed masts, that would be real easy to set up for launch...


A lot of the cat boats would qualify.


----------



## CharlieCobra

My old but quick Venture 21 qualifies. Plenty of nice older Ventures and Macs out there that'll hold their own with newer trailer-sailors. If ya want the abilty to cruise more than just daysail, the Mac 26D or 26S will work.


----------



## sailaway21

The boat, i kinda like my 21' Cal, is the main focus. But once you've settled on that, I'd look the trailer over as well.

What vehicle are you going to tow with? If it is 2wd you might want or need an extension on the trailer hitch for launching at some less than ideal ramps.

I'd also consider tearing down your axle hubs in the driveway. Learning to do this is fairly easy and it is the most likely item to fail on a longer trip. It'd be a real bummer to have a great excursion scotched by a wheel bearing. Carrying a spare hub assembly is not at all a bad idea. It's unlikely you'll have a problem and repair parts will be readily available. Better to carry them with you.

Good luck is your quest.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

I am starting (re-starting) with a 13' Zuma. Un-stayed mast (no wires), sail zips on, hull is only 130 pounds, self bailing cockpit, seems to be the perfect starter boat but is also very fast / sporty when the wind picks up 15+ kts..


----------



## TSOJOURNER

While you are looking for your boat, investigate the area that you are sailing in. There may be some Sailing Clubs (as opposed to yacht clubs), that are specifically oriented to "drysailing". This is to say that they cater to people who do not leave their boats in the water all the time, but launch them and haul them out every time they sail.

If you can find one of these clubs, then you will likely find that you can keep the boat there on its trailer with the rig up so that you do not have to raise and lower the mast each time you use it.

If there are no sailing clubs, then phone the yacht clubs and ask about their drysail facilities. Although it would cost more to join one of the clubs than it would to store the boat at home, the information, support and camaraderie you'll find will more than compensate for the added expense.


----------



## sailingdog

One thing sailormann forgot to point out is how much faster and easier launching your boat is if you keep it a one of these facilities. Some will even launch your boat for you, if you call a day ahead of time.


----------



## InlandGirl

A club is definitely the way to go -- the condo association wouldn't appreciate a boat in the parking lot. I don't think the clubs around here will put my boat in the water for me : they're all-volunteer, no paid staff, so unless there are people who just hang around waiting to haul other people's boats, it probably won't happen, not even if I call ahead and ask nicely. 

The upside is that membership costs are pretty low, basically just to cover the expenses of a few slips and a small building. I could probably even get a mooring, and not worry about hauling for spring and fall. 

I need the trailer for mid-May through mid-August though, when I go home. (Home is in Michigan...I just work here in south-central nowheresville.)

Oh. I just remembered that it's only September, and it's going to be eight long months without pine trees or proper lakes .. eight long months of torture-by-*******-accent and random people calling me "hon".... aaarggh.... This is why I need a boat ASAP: in the middle of the fake lake (aka flood control pool) at least I won't be able to hear the locals talking. 

Ahem. My apologies to any proud south-central nowheresvillians. I'm homesick...cut me some slack.


Thanks for the hint about the trailer extension -- I will definitely do that.


----------



## sailingdog

LOL..... Just watch out for the ******** in their bass boats.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

******* accent? I resemble that remark. We do sound a little different, but that's because in the South, we don't speak the king's English; we speak God's English.


----------



## sailhagg

Can I add my two cents?

My first sailboat was a MacGregor 26 with a small outboard engine. I had a mast raising system that made getting it up much easier. I could rig the boat in 30-40 minutes. The lakes I went to had pretty open areas where I could rig in the parking lot and then back the all ready to go sailboat down the ramp.

Once in the water I'd hold a bow and stern line and walk the boat off the trailer (reverse for back on the trailer) and tie off at the dock for a couple minutes while parking my SUV. Without the water ballast it was a pretty light weight boat. I didn't have to pull forward too far to start the ballast draining so my SUV didn't work real hard either.

I liked this boat quite a bit. The cabin while not huge was definately sufficent for week-ends. She was a bit tender and I reefed before most others. All in all a fun boat that I only had to spend $5K for!


----------



## tenuki

club sailing is a good route. I sailed at a club for 3 years before taking the plunge and getting my own boat. since I had the opportunity to take out different boats of differing sizes, etc I had a much better idea what I liked when it came time to buy. also, not having to do boat maintence or any of the other boat owner things was really nice. You just show up and sail. A lot of the clubs offer lessons too, and some of them have programs that help you get/find people to sail with too.


----------



## PBzeer

The Hunter line of smaller boats are all easy to setup. Precision is another model that makes some nice smaller boats as well, and I would definitely second the Com-Pacs and the older Macgregors.

_Currently at 38 20 10 N 76 27 42 W , Solomons, MD_


----------



## SailorPam

We had a woman at our lake who single handed a Com Pac, I think it was 19'? It was a nice boat. She even had the anchor rode run aft so she could drop it from the cockpit. I think another fine single handed boat is the Aquarius 23. I've talked three of my friends into them. I know it can be trailered by a Ford Ranger pick up. It has a centerboard, so it's nice and low on the trailer and doesn't require an extension. The interior layout is very comfortable. It does take a second set of hands when the mast goes up, but everything else could be done by one person (and maybe a third if it has a roller furler). Our experience is that when you're rigging a sailboat somebody is always close by to lend a hand for the tricky spots when you need extra hands & eyes to watch for snags.


----------



## deniseO30

I had a hunter 23 swing keel. I love the boat but the trailer sucked. and the rig was way too heavy for one person. I sold it. have a 30ft Oday now and It's way way easier to single hand then the smaller boat. Of course I'm not going to tow it anywhere LOL! But someday with enough experiance I hope to go up the East coast! Already been to Cheseapeake bay a few times! not alone though. next month I will be though, and i'm so looking forward to it!


----------



## SHNOOL

This is an 8 yo thread...

For the record I launch my S2 7.9 (translate 26 foot), myself. NO I don't launch it every time I sail, but 2 hours in Spring and 2 hours in Fall are all me (that includes beer breaks)...

Yes I raise the 31 foot mast myself (just takes timing and a rig with an A-frame and vang purchase).


----------



## Me and Boo

An old thread but worth keeping up. The one view I have is old fashioned, using leverage. Mast up or down, with the right system can be easy with the right design and tools. Hauling her out or splashing her the right winch on the trailer can save the day. And, if all else fails, allow the guys help you.


----------



## SHNOOL

My A-frame has some decent advantages to other systems I've seen. Mostly that the pull is steady from the center, meaning less likely the mast goes up crooked (or down that way).. also using the 4:1 purchase I can stop at any point and steer the mast some left to right... works well.


----------



## iamregina

You certainly can!


----------



## newt

iam- she is probably retired and cruising the Caribbean by now. I think she got her answer back in 07. For those who follow this thread- My Compac 23 was the best trailer sailor I ever had, although I have trailered boats from 11 feet (back of my pickup) to 27 feet.


----------



## SHNOOL

Yeah, I post back to these old threads too, so that if anyone does a context search they can find answers.

I have no doubt that someone with less body strength than me (and I'm a keyboard puncher for a living), could solo launch my S2. The trick is to get the proper purchase on the mast raising... that's the trickiest part of the work. I'm not out to be macho doing it myself, I prefer, safe, and simple. Because I only launch/retrieve once a year, timeliness isn't my goal, safe is. It takes an honest 2 hours to launch or so. 3hours if I take multiple beer breaks.


----------



## SailingJoanne

You definitely can!


----------

